# Einsteigertouren in und um Hamburg



## easyy (13. April 2010)

Hallo Hamburger,

ich oute mich jetzt auch mal als Anfängerin und frag kurz die Runde: Gibt es einigermaßen leichte Einsteigertouren in und um Hamburg, bei denen ich mitfahren könnte? 
Und sind hier im Norddeutschland-Forum vielleicht auch noch andere Mädels mit dem MTB unterwegs? 

Hab das Biken in den letzten Urlauben mit wachsender Begeisterung gemacht und mir jetzt endlich auch eins zugelegt. Höllenritte und Extremtouren sind halt noch nicht ganz mein Kaliber 

Freu mich über Tipps, 
lg Conni


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. April 2010)

Hey Conny, 

Hamburg bietet genug Möglichkeiten auch für Einsteiger. Ich fahre oft in Harburg weils dort einfach die schönsten Bedingungen gibt. Schöne schmale Wege durch den Wald, aber auch wunderbar offenes Gelände auf schmalen sandigen Wegen zwischen lauter Heidekräutern ( Fischbeker Heide ).

Wir fahren auch immer Samstags 11 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte. Inwieweit das für dich das richtige ist musst du selbst beurteilen. Wir fahren immer ca. 40km und 800hm bei moderaten Tempo. 

Mfg Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easyy (14. April 2010)

Hi Erik,

danke für den Tipp. 40 km klingen machbar. Fahrt ihr diesen Samstag also auch? Ist der Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte in der Cuxhavener Str. 55? Ich kenn mich in der Region nicht weiter aus, würde mit der S-Bahn kommen, das müsste dann S-Neuwiedenthal sein. Ist das die richtige Ecke?

lg Conni


----------



## Hegi (15. April 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Wir fahren immer ca. 40km und 800hm bei


Für Anfänger eher ungeeignet! Es sei denn man möchte gleich die Lust verlieren! Besser etwas ruhiger in den HaBes mit 40 km und max. 500 Hm anfangen! Oder in eines der vielen anderen schönen Gebiete um Hamburg ausweichen, wo es nicht gleich so richtig zur Sache geht!


----------



## helgeb (15. April 2010)

Hegi schrieb:


> Für Anfänger eher ungeeignet! Es sei denn man möchte gleich die Lust verlieren!


Die ersten Ausfahrten sind sportlich. Ich wurde mit den Worten begrüßt: "Du weißt, auf was du dich hier einlässt?"
Nichtsdestotrotz sind neue Gesichter immer gerne gesehen. Und es soll keiner hilflos zurückgelassen werden.
Zurzeit gibt es auch einige Frühjahrs-Untrainierte, hinter denen man sich vielleicht verstecken könnte.

- diesen Samstag sicherlich auch (siehe kurzfristig aktuelle Termine: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414843)
- Cuxe55 und S-Neuwiedenthal stimmen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6872387&postcount=2662)


----------



## crasher-mike (15. April 2010)

Hey Conny, sofern du direkt aus Hamburg kommst würd ich dir raten erst einmal ein paar Runden im Volkspark zu drehen. Der ist technisch und konditionell anspruchsvoll und du kannst jederzeit zurückkehren, wenn dir fürs erste die Puste ausgeht.

Frag einfach mal in einem der Hamburg Threads an - Mitfahrer finden sich immer


----------



## easyy (15. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke das mit dem Volkspark werd ich mal machen, danke für den Tipp!
Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich noch nicht so das Feeling für die Höhenmeter-Einschätzung, und will auch nicht der "ewige Bremser" sein, klar.

Falls sich ansonsten noch jemand als Anfänger oder Frühjahrs-Untrainierter angesprochen fühlt: gern melden 

Viele Grüße
Conni


----------



## Tracer (16. April 2010)

hallo conni!
es gibt auch ein paar mädels / frauen in Norddeutschland-Forum. die sind ausser silvi mehr oder weniger passiv, was forum aktivität angeht.
alle haben mit dem mtb angefangen und irgendwann haben sie das rennrad endeckt. 
es gibt nur eine sportliche genuss bikerin (anja) die mir spontan einfällt, alle andere sind stark leistungs orientier. steffi und silvi sind super stark was ausdauern angeht auf dem rennrad und doris, naja die kommt aus einem anderem planet nicht umsonst hat sie dem namen iron gun doris!
kiwi8 (jana) fährt seit 2 jahre (nicht regelmässig) und sie betrachtet was technik angeht als anfänger!
es gibt rum um hamburg super schöne gegen wo man gut biken kann.
für anfänger lohnt sich die region um bergedorf ( der x weg). vielleicht kann dir shiver (nils) oder werneson (frank) die gegen seigen.
in volksdorf, blankenese und norderstedt kann man sich auch ein wenig austoben.
in dem harburger bergen brauch man ein wenig ausdauer. dem hier geht es ständig rauf und runter. 
ich weiss nicht wie anfänger du bist. wenn du früher schon ausdauer sport gemacht und du dich mit dem ganzen schaltvorgänger des bikes auskennst, dann denke ich,  dass eine leicht tour in dem habes kein problem sein sollen!
also, wir sehen uns bald auf dem  trails!
willy


----------



## rockriderSH (16. April 2010)

Guten Tag Conni,

wie Tracer schon sagt, die Region Reinbek/Bergedorf mit Sachsenwald und Geestkante hat seine Reize und ist auch für Anfänger fahrbar. Wir nennen uns hier im norddeutschen Forumsbereich die Sachsenwaldpioniere und haben auch ein gleichnamiges Thema, in das du doch einmal gucken kannst. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222 Wir sind eine lustige Gruppe im Alter von Mitte 20 bis Mitte 50. Zwei von unseren ständigen Mitfahrern kommen auch immer aus Hamburg. Wir fahren jede Woche Mittwoch um 20:00 Uhr. Neue Mitfahrer(innen) sind immer herzlich willkommen. Unser Treffpunkt ist immer der S-Bahnhof Reinbek. Aus Hamburg mit der S21 Richtung Aumühle einfach und gut zu erreichen. Ausfahrten am Wochenende werden spontan geplant.

Also, vielleicht bis bald.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## easyy (17. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe meine erste Tour in den habes überstanden  Einmal hat's mich zwar vom Rad geholt, aber außer Schrammen und einem dicken Schumi-Kinn ist sonst noch alles dran. Hat super Spaß gemacht und war ein klasse Tag, danke an Willy fürs guiden und an alle für Eure Hilfe!

bis demnächst
Conni


----------



## pixelquantec (17. April 2010)

Na dann gute Besserung. 
So wie du mitgehalten hast, wirst du uns bald durch die Habes jagen und oben auf uns warten.
War ne schöne entspannte Tour bei Postkartenwetter.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerDeern (25. April 2010)

Hallo an Alle 

War heute auch im Sachsenwald unterwegs, von Rahlstedt aus, und dann über Reinbek, Glinde, Neuschönningstedt, Barsbüttel wieder zurück. Waren 50km, einfach nett bei diesem Wetter!

Letzte Woche waren wir "Stormaner Schweiz", also rund um dem Großensee, sehr empfehlenswert. Hat mich als "Einsteiger" etwas Überwindung gekostet, hat aber echt gefetzt!!

Gruß,
Steffi


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. April 2010)

Hey, 

da kann man echt ganz gut fahren. Warst du schon in Harburg ? Ist mein absoluter Favorit in Hamburg. Technisch bissl schwieriger aber alles gut fahrbar 

Mfg Erik


----------



## HamburgerDeern (26. April 2010)

In Harburg war ich bisher noch nicht, steht aber auch auf der "To-Do-Liste" ;-) Ein bissel Kondition muß ich dafür aber noch aufbauen....


----------



## rockriderSH (26. April 2010)

Moin, moin,

die Sachsenwaldpioniere fahren wieder diese Woche am Donnerstag vom S-Bahnhof Reinbek um 20:00 Uhr !! Termin steht auch im LMB.

Unsere Ausfahrt geht dann immer schön an der Geestkante entlang.

Wer Lust hat ist immer herzlich willkommen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## HamburgerDeern (26. April 2010)

Hab ich gelesen, klingt gut 
Diese Woche wird´s aber nix... Aber vielleicht schließe ich mich demnächst mal den Sachsenwaldpionieren an


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. April 2010)

gibt es eigentlich auch regelmäßige Möglichkeiten bei Tageslicht in der Gruppe im Sachsenwald zu fahren ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (27. April 2010)

Moin moin,

unser Nightride wird ja bald durch die längere Helligkeit kein echter Nightride mehr sein !! Am Wochenende fahren wir auch sehr oft aber dann eher spontan.

Einfach unser Thema beobachten oder donnerstags mit dabei sein. 

Zur Zeit ist wirklich nur noch das letzte Drittel der Tour wirklich dunkel.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Manni1599 (27. April 2010)

HamburgerDeern schrieb:


> In Harburg war ich bisher noch nicht, steht aber auch auf der "To-Do-Liste" ;-) Ein bissel Kondition muß ich dafür aber noch aufbauen....





Jackass1987 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich auch regelmäßige Möglichkeiten bei Tageslicht in der Gruppe im Sachsenwald zu fahren ?
> 
> Mfg Erik !




Einfach mal im "Hallo aus Escheburg" Faden schauen. 
Ich fahre fast täglich, Geestkante oder Sachsenwald, viele Möglichkeiten...

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## SvenniLiteville (3. Mai 2010)

easyy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich denke das mit dem Volkspark werd ich mal machen, danke für den Tipp!
> Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich noch nicht so das Feeling für die Höhenmeter-Einschätzung, und will auch nicht der "ewige Bremser" sein, klar.
> ...



Hi Conny,

ich wüßte spontan Marion, die hat letztes Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen, ist recht talentiert und abitioniert und die sucht händeringend Mädels mit denen sie sich verabreden kann. Evtl. seid Ihr auf einem Level.
Tel. 0152/04615838

LG Svenni


----------

